# Morecambe sea front



## Deleted member 919 (Jan 16, 2017)

Is this where the Cleveley's hoards have gone .
Morecambe Camper Van 'Eyesore' Concerns Continue - The Bay


----------



## Cass (Jan 16, 2017)

Was thinking of heading down that way on Wednesday


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 16, 2017)

We stayed there one night a few years ago and it was non stop lorries on the way to Haysham docks from about 4am. and people coming out of bars most of the night.


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 16, 2017)

Having bobbed over to Morecambe mid last year (just a day to the coast to run the dogs on the beach ....frankly a load of camper vans parked end on end along the front would have done a heap to distract from the fact that Morecambe is something of a festering bum hole of a place .
IF i EVER have to go back again it will be far far too soon ....it makes Blackpool look well maintained and posh, IF anyone ever decides to give the world an enema Morecambe will be where they stick the tube .

Bolton le sands was fairly pleasant a bit further on though and a couple of possible beach side spots


----------



## Robmac (Jan 16, 2017)

mistericeman said:


> Having bobbed over to Morecambe mid last year (just a day to the coast to run the dogs on the beach ....frankly a load of camper vans parked end on end along the front would have done a heap to distract from the fact that Morecambe is something of a festering bum hole of a place .
> IF i EVER have to go back again it will be far far too soon ....it makes Blackpool look well maintained and posh, IF anyone ever decides to give the world an enema Morecambe will be where they stick the tube .
> 
> Bolton le sands was fairly pleasant a bit further on though and a couple of possible beach side spots



Not keen then?


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 16, 2017)

Robmac said:


> Not keen then?



Have you ever visited ??? (please dont take that as a recommendation ;-) )


----------



## malagaoth (Jan 16, 2017)

We havent been in Morecambe for years and when we were there it was closed!
We were set to return home on the Heysham to Belfast Seacat ferry (it was that long ago!)  for some reason it was delayed so we took the kids up to Morecambe - it was either Good Friday or Easter Monday and with the exception of a couple of chippies it was closed we ended up passing the time in  a near desserted cinema watching 'Kevin & Perry  go large'

I would be in no hurry for a return visit - particularly since it seems that my money isnt good enough


----------



## Robmac (Jan 16, 2017)

mistericeman said:


> Have you ever visited ??? (please dont take that as a recommendation ;-) )



Very briefly, and I mean VERY briefly!

I pretty much think that about most seaside towns though, unless they are remote and not developed.


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 16, 2017)

Robmac said:


> Very briefly, and I mean VERY briefly!
> 
> I pretty much think that about most seaside towns though, unless they are remote and not developed.



Exactly the same here mate.... 
BUT Morecambe was just so bloody run down scruffy and dirty.... 

Least Southport has a bit of class and pride...


----------



## barryd (Jan 16, 2017)

Ive not been for about ten years and we only stayed half an hour.  that was long enough. 

I would have thought a few dozen vans would double the amount of tourists and probably brighten the place up.  God knows why anyone would want to spend the night there.


----------



## Tomnjune (Jan 16, 2017)

*Morecambe prom*

As a resident of morecambe, I think the problem is mainly lorries, artics, tractor units on the way to the harbour, o/nighting on the prom, lot more bars to drink in. There are certain motorhomes that hog the prom and usually have for sale signs on, they need to moved on.   On saying that I use the prom almost everyday , and as a motorhomer myself, I always watchout for other m/h anx campers, and even in summer I would be lucky to spot 6 or 7,.   Its free, free, parking, what about people using it as car lot, loads of cars for sale ,


----------



## Tomnjune (Jan 16, 2017)

mistericeman said:


> Having bobbed over to Morecambe mid last year (just a day to the coast to run the dogs on the beach ....frankly a load of camper vans parked end on end along the front would have done a heap to distract from the fact that Morecambe is something of a festering bum hole of a place .
> IF i EVER have to go back again it will be far far too soon ....it makes Blackpool look well maintained and posh, IF anyone ever decides to give the world an enema Morecambe will be where they stick the tube .
> 
> Bolton le sands was fairly pleasant a bit further on though and a couple of possible beach side spots



Hope yer picked the dogs crap up


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 16, 2017)

Tomnjune said:


> Hope yer picked the dogs crap up



That's why I don't own a coat without poo bags in the pockets.... 
I drew the line at folks discarded nappies/cans/bbq's and general 'good time'  detritus though... 
Ordinarily I would have BUT I'd have needed a skip rather than the van I was driving.


----------



## GreggBear (Jan 16, 2017)

rebbyvid said:


> Is this where the Cleveley's hoards have gone .
> Morecambe Camper Van 'Eyesore' Concerns Continue - The Bay



Didn't think Morecambe got enough tourist traffic for them to afford to be choosy.... Thought they'd be glad of any trade they could get. Last time I was there the pubs had bouncers outside, chucking people in!:lol-061::scared::cheers:


----------



## GreggBear (Jan 16, 2017)

mistericeman said:


> Exactly the same here mate....
> BUT Morecambe was just so bloody run down scruffy and dirty....
> 
> Least Southport has a bit of class and pride...



Not to mention all that bloody sand!... Used to bring tons of the stuff back to Knottingley in a past life. Good job that was, trying to sheet artic trailers up in hurricane conditions on Southport sea front.:mad1::sad::fun::wave:


----------



## 271 (Jan 16, 2017)

When you park on the front at Morecambe, you have a clear view across the bay to the Lake District. Sort of "look what you could have won". If you find yourself exiting the M6 at the Morecambe turn off, cancel your indicator and continue north for a couple of junctions and visit the south Lakes instead, you won't regret it.


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 16, 2017)

271 said:


> When you park on the front at Morecambe, you have a clear view across the bay to the Lake District. Sort of "look what you could have won". If you find yourself exiting the M6 at the Morecambe turn off, cancel your indicator and continue north for a couple of junctions and visit the south Lakes instead, you won't regret it.



Or Cumbria or Teesside or Scotland OR frankly anywhere BUT morecambe.... 
Frankly I'm surprised that some pretty war torn places aren't suffering from Morecambe refugee camps being set up on the border.... 
I live on the outskirts of Manchester in a place affectionately known as 'Stab city'  and even I thought it was a tad sketchy. 

Someone needs to close the Morecambe exit off to prevent folks making a mistake.


----------



## alcam (Jan 16, 2017)

mistericeman said:


> Having bobbed over to Morecambe mid last year (just a day to the coast to run the dogs on the beach ....frankly a load of camper vans parked end on end along the front would have done a heap to distract from the fact that Morecambe is something of a* festering bum hole of a place* .
> IF i EVER have to go back again it will be far far too soon ....it makes Blackpool look well maintained and posh, IF* anyone ever decides to give the world an enema Morecambe will be where they stick the tube .*
> 
> Bolton le sands was fairly pleasant a bit further on though and a couple of possible beach side spots



Not been to Cleethorpes then ?


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 17, 2017)

alcam said:


> Not been to Cleethorpes then ?



Sadly yes.... AND to Bridlington.... 
Asian family sat in the middle of a mud flat in February.... surreal in a way. 

And don't get me started on Lytham St Anne's lol.... it was like bloody cocoon.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 17, 2017)

mistericeman said:


> And don't get me started on Lytham St Anne's lol.... it was like bloody cocoon.



Except they probably wanted to be put out of their misery rather than live forever!


----------



## Beemer (Jan 17, 2017)

A better solution would be for Morecombe to locate an aire or parking areas suitable for campervans.
To some people invalid carriages are an "eyesore" but they don't restrict them.  For a lot of people their "camper" is their invalid carriage.
Motorcycles too can be seen by some people as an "earsore" .. not restricted.
Morecombe needs to move with the times.. as everything gets dearer.. the public are entitled to find ways of affordably spending their leisure time.
Grump over


----------



## fire stick (Jan 17, 2017)

Robmac said:


> Not keen then?



I dont"t think he likes morecambe....... anyway what"up with morecambe no one from morecambe on here.


----------



## antiqueman (Jan 17, 2017)

*council*

Maybe the council should get a copy of this!!!


----------



## Cass (Jan 17, 2017)

And don't get me started on Lytham St Anne's lol.... it was like bloody cocoon.[/QUOTE]


Lytham St Annes was the next on my list, but I have a valid excuse for going, my mum and dad live there, well actually worse they are in Blackpool


----------



## wints (Jan 17, 2017)

Love parking up on Morecambe prom...near to the Golf course, then a lovely walk down towards the stone jetty...fond memories there of digging bait and fishing with my dad.

Fabulous views over the bay of the the Lake District mountains and Barrow.

The crabbing rock pool is a great free attraction for kids..took our daughter there, and now the grandkids love going.


----------



## runnach (Jan 17, 2017)

Perhaps it is just me, I used to work the Sunday Market adjacent to Sainsburys on a Sunday and it was always very busy. I subsequently did a lot of work at Oceans Edge.

One Sunday when it wasn't windy a little cafe on the front looking out over the lakes. English breakfast sun beating down it was quite enjoyable. The view has to be one of the best coastal views in the country...it reminded me of Italy for some reason. 

Morecambe is like a lot of English sea side resorts, it has never recovered from cheap package holidays to Spain etc. High season a week at Oceans edge is more expensive than a week in Majorca. With practically guaranteed weather. How do you compete with that ?

Channa


----------



## r4dent (Jan 17, 2017)

Lived in Morecambe whilst I was at University, loads of pubs but not much else.  

When I lived there we used to say "If you can see the Lake District it is a sign that rain is on the way, If you can't see the Lake District it is a sign that rain is here".

These days I enjoy taking a run over on the motorbike and parking up by the Eric Morecambe statue.
I just love the area around the statue, every one seems to be in a good mood.  Even now Eric cheers people up.


----------



## just jane (Jan 17, 2017)

r4dent said:


> Lived in Morecambe whilst I was at University, loads of pubs but not much else.
> 
> When I lived there we used to say "If you can see the Lake District it is a sign that rain is on the way, If you can't see the Lake District it is a sign that rain is here".
> 
> ...



I take it you went to university a while ago, my daughter was warned when she went to Lancaster uni(9 yrs ago) not to venture out in Morecambe after dark and never to go alone, somebody even stole the Eric Morecambe statue  last year


----------



## r4dent (Jan 17, 2017)

just jane said:


> I take it you went to university a while ago,



Yep, well over 40 years ago.  There was no on site student accommodation (Bailrigg had more builders than students).  Most students lived in B&Bs in Morecambe and we had special university buses direct from Morecambe.  One of the highlights was my mate leading singing of "Lord George knew my father" on the last bus home  and forgetting the words!.  

For anyone who doesn't know...the lyrics consist of the phrase "Lloyd George knew my father / Father knew Lloyd George" (sung to the tune "Onward, Christian Soldiers") repeated incessantly.


----------



## mossypossy (Jan 17, 2017)

r4dent said:


> Lived in Morecambe whilst I was at University, loads of pubs but not much else.
> 
> When I lived there we used to say "If you can see the Lake District it is a sign that rain is on the way, If you can't see the Lake District it is a sign that rain is here".
> 
> ...



I lived on the prom whilst at Uni as well.
Until the big storm of winter 82/83 when our basement flat was flooded to the ceiling. Lost my lovely car as well.
I hate Morecambe!!


----------



## Wully (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm sure mr Blobby lives in morecambe&#55358;&#56596;


----------



## jeanette (Jan 17, 2017)

just jane said:


> I take it you went to university a while ago, my daughter was warned when she went to Lancaster uni(9 yrs ago) not to venture out in Morecambe after dark and never to go alone, somebody even stole the Eric Morecambe statue  last year



The locals were up in arms about as the visitors that do go always want their photo taken with it and it wasn't long before they got it back!


----------



## 271 (Jan 17, 2017)

Looser cruiser said:


> I'm sure mr Blobby lives in morecambe��



They had Blobbyland there in 1994, which closed after 4 months, yes, 4 whole months, for no better reason than it was totally shite. It was an unmitigated disaster that cost the council (i.e. tax payers) millions in damages and costs to Noel Edmonds.


----------



## Cass (Jan 17, 2017)

Looser cruiser said:


> I'm sure mr Blobby lives in morecambe��



was it only 1994 though it was longer than that


----------



## queencatifah (Dec 30, 2017)

*Morecambe Bay is beautiful!*

Yes, the town shopping centre is rather grim, but the promenade and seafront is beautiful, with incredible views across to the Lake District fells. There is  great wildcamping at Hest Bank and Bolton-le-Sands, both to the north of the town.


----------



## Deleted member 71915 (Dec 30, 2017)

there`s also a large Travellers site .


----------



## fifthwheel (Dec 30, 2017)

GreggBear said:


> Not to mention all that bloody sand!... Used to bring tons of the stuff back to Knottingley in a past life. Good job that was, trying to sheet artic trailers up in hurricane conditions on Southport sea front.:mad1::sad::fun::wave:



I did the same job Gregg, did you drive for Rainfords?  john


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 30, 2017)

The statue of Eric Morecambe, makes the journey worthwhile. Honest  !
You've just got to slap his face,2 handed and do the" Get out of that " gag.
Stand and watch as others do the same... Nobody leaves without a. Smile...


Then. bu99er off, poste haste, back to civilisation.


----------



## Budgie (Dec 30, 2017)

We had our brand new Autotrail scratched 2 years ago 400 miles on the clock cost us £250 to repair, we only stopped to have a walk on the beach during the day were devastated, think quite a few of the big houses on the front are owned by hawkers and take matters into there own hands if they do not like things.


----------



## Deleted member 71915 (Dec 31, 2017)

queencatifah said:


> Yes, the town shopping centre is rather grim, but the promenade and seafront is beautiful, with incredible views across to the Lake District fells. There is  great wildcamping at Hest Bank and Bolton-le-Sands, both to the north of the town.



just been on google earth looking at Hest Bank and B/L/Sands looks like there are some good places, some seem to have height limits, and some are near houses or farms does anyone have any GPS data,, cheers, as we might make this our first trip in the camper march, then its up to Uist, lewis, Harris for 3 weeks in april so I will be after some more GPS data for up there later, cheers


----------



## queencatifah (Feb 4, 2018)

*Morecambe Bay is beautiful!*

I feel compelled to respond to all these negative reports about Morecambe! I live on the prom at Morecambe so perhaps am somewhat biased, however I think it is a great motorhoming stop.  The views across Morecambe Bay to the Lake District fells in the distance are absolutely stunning - as are the sunsets.  The prom runs from Teal Bay (near to Hest Bank) all the way to Heysham - over 4 miles each way - a fabulous walk or cycle ride.  One can park one's motorhome legally, for free and without problem on the majority of the prom, except near the town centre. The lorries that another forum member mentioned are a thing of the past.  In Nov 2017 Morecambe was finally connected to the M6, so all the freight to Heysham Port now travels this way, meaning that the promenade road (Marine Road) almost exclusively hosts just local traffic. Whether you enjoy motorhoming in Morecambe depends very much on your tastes. If you just love unadulterated rural idylls then of course the Lake District has to be more your thing.  But Morecambe is fabulous for cyclists, dog walkers, any kind of walker, has some great pubs, cafes, supermarkets etc.  Morecambe town centre has little more then charity shops admittedly, but come and stay down the Eastern end of the prom, in Bare.  In Princes Crescent we have a charming and classy parade of shops and a few very nice eateries.  We have a micro pub serving craft beers, one of the best butchers in the area, lots of gift shops and an art gallery.  Come and spend money in our shops and eateries - but please don't just come and spend nothing. Please come and contribute to our economy. Someone mentioned the local council thinking about banning motorhomes. I have heard nothing about this.  One day recently however I counted 23 motorhomes parked up along the prom, some of which seemed to be pretty permanent entities.  I am sure that the local council welcomes all holidaymakers to the area, but of course it does not want to see its stunning promenade transformed into a permanent gypsy encampment.


----------



## The laird (Feb 4, 2018)

Good on you putting your point over ,we like Morecambe areas ,Fleetwood is our norm park up ,prefer this end to Blackpool st Anne’s is nice also .glad you put your views over as a lot have been putting Morecambe down the last year or so ,


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Feb 4, 2018)

I fail to see the fascination with this area.  Nothing against the towns but do people have no sense of free spirit instead of herding to the same spots gorging on fish and chips and whatever.  There is a big open country out there but I fail to see the fascination of the sea. That said I live just by North Shore overlooking Llandudno.....see the sea every morning in Bed drinking my coffee.... Suppose if you are from those smokey town places you like the air.


----------



## The laird (Feb 4, 2018)

We like to stop off when we return from France and like to give Eric a wave as we pass his statue and bring us sunshine and laughter ,we like the wilds as well but my wife goes to a craft shop in Morecambe she likes ,everyone has different views I suppose


----------



## alcam (Feb 4, 2018)

The laird said:


> We like to stop off when we return from France and like to give Eric a wave as we pass his statue and bring us sunshine and laughter ,we like the wilds as well but my wife goes to a craft shop in Morecambe she likes ,everyone has different views I suppose



For me this is the whole point of having a motorhome . I've stayed in central Paris , Scottish Highlands and Islands etc . You can have the best of all worlds


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 4, 2018)

*Is that Wise*



The laird said:


> We like to stop off when we return from France and like to give Eric a wave as we pass his statue and bring us sunshine and laughter ,we like the wilds as well but my wife goes to a craft shop in Morecambe she likes ,everyone has different views I suppose



I am sure you know the riposte.

RIP Eric Ernie and Arthur Lowe, John Le M


----------



## Deleted member 71915 (Feb 4, 2018)

queencatifah said:


> Yes, the town shopping centre is rather grim, but the promenade and seafront is beautiful, with incredible views across to the Lake District fells. There is  great wildcamping at Hest Bank and Bolton-le-Sands, both to the north of the town.



just got back from Hest Bank and Bolton-le-sands
all the sea front as signs up saying NO overnight parking.
what do you thnk as this was going to be are first trip so went to check it out.


----------



## saxonborg (Feb 4, 2018)

I have been to some of the worst places in Africa, they make Morecambe look like St Tropez


----------



## maingate (Feb 4, 2018)

saxonborg said:


> I have been to some of the worst places in Africa, they make Morecambe look like St Tropez



We have probably met then.


----------



## saxonborg (Feb 4, 2018)

maingate said:


> We have probably met then.



Maybe if you have the pleasure of visiting Djibouti, Assab, Khartoum, Kinshasa, Mozambique during the Renamo era, happy times


----------



## maingate (Feb 4, 2018)

saxonborg said:


> Maybe if you have the pleasure of visiting Djibouti, Assab, Khartoum, Kinshasa, Mozambique during the Renamo era, happy times



Angola during the Civil War was fun .... especially when you are a prime target of Unita on the Diamond Mines.


----------

